

Ask HN: How to get open source projects to move away from SourceForge? - pearjuice

I (and probably many others) would really like to contribute to Notepad++ but because it is on SourceForge there is a much higher barrier to do so. How to convince them to move to github?
======
bdfh42
Contribute, become valuable to the project and then pitch your proposal. See
how democracy works in action.

Or fork to github and see what happens?

------
tjr
What is the barrier?

~~~
pearjuice
Github: Click the "Fork" button, branch, modify, push and send pull request.

SourceForge: ???

~~~
eggwear
Checkout from svn, modify, generate patch, and attach patch to sourceforge?

